# Bear Picture-Shooter?



## hawkeye642 (Jul 27, 2010)

How big?


----------



## hawkeye642 (Jul 27, 2010)

I find it odd that similar threads such as have been on here for the last seven weeks. Everyone chimes in with their guess. I finally put a picture on this forum and no one replies. What is this a good ol' boys club?


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Hawkeye - no worries; I think there's a lot going on right now that's keeping folks away from the site - bear hunting, small game, waterfowl, prep for bow season, some good fishing right now - and in my case, when I'm not outdoors I'm at work trying to remain gainfully employed to pay for it all

That looks like a good bear at least 200 lbs but it's hard to tell from one picture from that angle. Personally I would probably take him at this stage of my hunt but I definitely will not shoot a bear any smaller than him.

Good Luck!


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks like a pretty decent bear. If he is a shooter or not is in the eye of the beholder. Good luck!


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

it is a shooter in my opinion. hard to judge exact weight tho


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

It is black and if there aren't any cubs it is a shooter. Only problem is it would be a little after dark by looking at the picture. Have you been hunting that spot? I would be there anytime possible to get a shot at that one.....


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

My guess is in the 180 to 200lb range. Looks to be a sow but it is tough to judge a size with that pic. Its all in what you want to harvest. As long as it doesn't have cubs its a leagal shooter. 

I love useing them old stumps for bait stations also. You should place your camera on the other side you will probably get better pics.


----------



## wolves (Sep 8, 2009)

175# is my guess, nice bear though.


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

200 pound range---good eater size.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Kinda hard to tell in that photo. But I would guess 200 lbs.


----------



## hawkeye642 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have two bears coming in to this site. One that is small and the one that I posted a picture of. I have sat twice on the bait and had no luck. The bait will get hit a 3 times in 5 days and then go cold for 4 days. Its weird. 

Some pictures the bear looks very large and others just average. Its amazing how a bear can change how large it looks by its posture and distance/angle from the camera.

I tried to load 3 more pics but I think when I loaded the 3rd it dumped the one of them.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

hawkeye642 said:


> I find it odd that similar threads such as have been on here for the last seven weeks. Everyone chimes in with their guess. I finally put a picture on this forum and no one replies. What is this a good ol' boys club?


:lol: I'd shoot it.


----------



## paradise (Jan 30, 2003)

The ears and head are fairly large in relation to the body. I think 200 lbs. is about right, like many here think.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Id say 194 1/2 lbs... 23 mths old...ate rabbit that morning for b-fast......lol....hell i dont know...id shoot it :lol:


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

The only and best way to judge them is "ground check him". 

I would shoot it with my bow.


----------

